# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  5 cm otvorena. Now what?!?

## Elinor

Jutros oko 11h je bilo 5 cm, kaže dr.: vidimo se još danas!
A kod mene se ništa posebno ne dešava osim što mi je jaaaako vruće, a MM kaže da je u stanu prohladno. :? 
I šta sada da ja radim? Najela sam se, malo ležala, bauljam po stanu. Ne sexa mi se sa 5 cm lufta.  :Laughing:  
Ideje? Savjeti? Kako da pokrenem lavinu?

----------


## Irchi

:D ja ću za 5 cm! 
I sretno (iako ne mora značiti da će već danas, neke su cure danima bile toliko otvorene)!

----------


## marta

Odmaraj. Zelim ti ugodan porodjaj.

----------


## Ninči

Elinor, super za tebe! :D  :D  :D 

Da sam na tvom mjestu nastavila bih sve kao što i inače radim. Ne bih ništa mijenjala. Pa kad krene- krene. 

Joj nadam se da ću se i ja tako dobro otvarati kao ti! :D 

Što se tiče vrućine- i ja već par dana stalno smanjujem grijanje, a MM se smrzava  :Grin:  A tek sam u 35.tjednu. Tako da to ne mora biti mjerilo.

Sretno i javljaj nam novosti!  :Kiss:

----------


## Elinor

Onlajn sam do daljnjega!
Svima   :Love:

----------


## sirius

Odmaraj.Bez brige krenut će kad se sve smiri...
Možda ćak i noćas.

----------


## Anemona

> Onlajn sam do daljnjega!
> Svima


Pa to je prekrasno, 5 cm.  :D 
Ja bih sve kao i inače, možda bi se čak malo bolje naspavala, pa kad bude, bude.

----------


## Ninči

Da, definitivno se odmaraj! Što sad ugrabiš odmora, ugrabila si  :Grin:  Ali to znaš već i sama  :Love:

----------


## kahna

ja ću samo  :D  i sretno!

----------


## Elinor

Tu i tamo me stegne pokoji trudić, sad je krenulo malo više sukrvice, možda se i dalje otvaram!  :Grin:

----------


## Nice

:D wow super ! ~~~~~~~~ da bude sve kako želiš  :Heart:

----------


## rena7

Sretno   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Elinor

:Coffee:   :Cekam:

----------


## betty boop

sretno  :Love:  

držim fige da do jutra rodiš i da sve bude kako si želiš   :Heart:

----------


## Smajlić

> Tu i tamo me stegne pokoji trudić, sad je krenulo malo više sukrvice, možda se i dalje otvaram!


Ovo sve super zvuči :D Sretno i javi nam se što prije!!!

----------


## piplica

Sretno!  :Love:

----------


## tomita

5 cm a žena nije ni trepnula!
WOW   :Naklon:  
Sretno i dalje u porodu!

----------


## vještičica

srećno cure!
navijamo za vas i očekujemo uskoro jedan sms sa lijepim novostima  :Smile: 
 :Love:

----------


## Suzizana

blago tebi! kad dođe vrijeme, ti ćeš to ko iz topa!! sretno!   :Love:

----------


## Elinor

Cure, hvala na podršci!  :Love: 
Postala sam previše nestrpljiva da vidim malo čudo!

----------


## mikka

sretno, Elinor   :Love:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Odmaraj, uživaj... još malo i grlit ćeš malu srećicu   :Heart:  
Sretno!

----------


## sis

Sretno!

----------


## Lucky2

Sretno   :Love:

----------


## @n@

Sretno, draga!

----------


## Jelka

Ideš, ovdje je ful napeto.  :D  Ajme kak ću sad provest noć, jedva ću čekati jutro da vidim ima li divnih vijesti.   :Love:  

Sve mi zvuči presavršeno dobro, tako da sam sigurna da će takav biti i finiš.

Ja bih ti preporučila ulazak u kadu, meni je to bilo zakon jer su se trudovi ful pojačali, a morala sam stići tu noć jer je dr. Jukić bio dežuran.   :Laughing:   Ma zekam se, ali fakat je bilo s tom kupkom kako su govorili - ak su "lažni", nestat će, a ak su pravi, pojačat će se.

----------


## Elinor

> Ideš, ovdje je ful napeto.  :D  Ajme kak ću sad provest noć, jedva ću čekati jutro da vidim ima li divnih vijesti.


  :Laughing:  
I noćas je dr. Jukić dežuran, al sve se bojim da neću stići :/

----------


## Jelka

Jesi već u kadi?   :Grin:

----------


## anatom

Elinor  sretno.  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

ja sam bila otvorena 5,5 cm nekih sedam dana  :Smile: 

sretno!

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

ja sam bila otvorena 5,5 cm nekih sedam dana  :Smile: 

sretno!

----------


## Lutonjica

:Preskace uze:

----------


## Elinor

> ja sam bila otvorena 5,5 cm nekih sedam dana


 :shock:
*Jelka* još nisam, al morat ću se bućnuti da me ne stigne ovčja sudbina!

----------


## Jelka

> ja sam bila otvorena 5,5 cm nekih sedam dana 
> 
> sretno!


Samo kaj Elinor zašarafi pokoji trudić.   :Grin:

----------


## kahna

I ja čekam novosti   :Grin:

----------


## @n@

Mislimo na tebe!!   :Heart:  
Pardon, vas.   :Love:

----------


## Elinor

> Samo kaj Elinor zašarafi pokoji trudić.


zašarafi, al još nisam zadovoljna. Odoh u krpe. Šmrc.
To be continued...  :Grin:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> zašarafi, al još nisam zadovoljna. Odoh u krpe. Šmrc.
> To be continued...


Laku noć...

(Tvoj Oskar je rođen isti dan kad i moja M.)

----------


## Jelka

Jutro!   :Coffee:  Ima kaj novoga?   :Grin:

----------


## @n@

Dobro jutrooo! Što je novaaaaaaa??  :Heart:

----------


## ivy

elinor  :Love:

----------


## meda

sretno  :Love:

----------


## Anemona

Evo i mene znatiželjne.   :Grin:  
Inače ja sam u rodilište došla 5 cm otvorena, prvi porod. I nakon toga do rođenja bebe je prošlo cca 5 sati, imala sam svoje trudove.

----------


## lucij@

Sretno draga!

----------


## Fae

Nadam se da nam Elinor drži u rukama svoj smotuljak   :Kiss:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Nadam se da nam Elinor drži u rukama svoj smotuljak


X   :Heart:

----------


## Majuška

jedva čekamo vijesti   :Love:

----------


## Smajlić

kuc-kuc, jel ima kakvih vijesti?

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

:Cekam:

----------


## Elinor

> Nadam se da nam Elinor drži u rukama svoj smotuljak


Ne drži. :/ 
Prespavala sam, probudila se sa bolnim križima al ne kao kontrakcije već manje-više konstantna bol. Pravim se da se ništa ne dešava, poslala MM-a da dovede malenog sa čuvanja od bake. I sad mi doma tantrumira   :Rolling Eyes:  , mišek mali, osjeća valjda da je nešto divlje u zraku.
Još malo 2u1... :Cekam:

----------


## Elinor

Ovaj onlajn porod će se malo razvući!  :Grin:

----------


## zelena

današnji datum 25.10. zvuči sasvim super za rađanje   :Wink:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

napominjem da je jedna forumašica bila mjesec dana otvorena 5 cm i tako landrala okolo. upoznale smo se pred porode i na kraju rodile s danom razmaka

nemaj presinga, možda se danima još neće ništa dogoditi   :Smile:  

inače, ja sam se bućkala, šetala, dojila, pa čak i dizala dijete od 15 kg

ništa

pa mi je pukao vodenjak - i još 12h ništa od trudova

neki čudan porod je to bio

sve polako, tek sat do dva jačih trudova

tako nekako ti želim   :Love:

----------


## Elinor

*ovca_i_janjad* baš me zanimalo kako je na kraju završila tvoja priča. Na kraju je super ispalo!  :Klap: 
Na sreću, ja nemam više mjesec dana, termin je tu. Moje tijelo ima neke svoje namjere a ja se ne žalim se na bezbolno otvaranje. Priča je totalno drugačija nego prvi puta kad mi je vodenjak puko na početku, na 1 prst otvorenosti.
Ja sam se sad skulirala, al MM je pao u bed   :Laughing:  ; nabrijao se na porod i sad ništa.

----------


## ivy

masiranje stopala ti otvara  :Wink:

----------


## Elinor

> masiranje stopala ti otvara


Masirao MM noćas.  :Grin:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

stvar je u tome da porod, zapravo, nije proces od toliko i toliko sati trudova, nego jedan puno duži period... ti ćeš veći dio poroda odraditi bezbolno - i veseli se tome!

uživajte!

----------


## Ninči

Čim sam se dočepala kompa, prvo sam uletila ovdje da vidim što se događa  :Grin:  Baš smo babe  :Grin:  

Ma samo polako! Beba će doći kad bude spremna!  :Kiss:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Ovaj onlajn porod će se malo razvući!


  :Smile:  
Samo izvještavaj :znatiželjnababa:
Sretno!

----------


## vještičica

a ja samo virkam na telefon...  :Cekam: 
odoh danas na put, do sutra ništa od neta...  :Sad: 
srećno drage moje  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Anemona

> Fae prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nadam se da nam Elinor drži u rukama svoj smotuljak  
> 
> 
> Ne drži. :/ 
> Prespavala sam, probudila se sa bolnim križima al ne kao kontrakcije već manje-više konstantna bol. Pravim se da se ništa ne dešava, poslala MM-a da dovede malenog sa čuvanja od bake. I sad mi doma tantrumira   , mišek mali, osjeća valjda da je nešto divlje u zraku.
> Još malo 2u1...


Ma nema veze, barem se doma još par cm otvoriš, pa si brzinski gotova. Sretno!

----------


## Elinor

Ma niste vi babe, vi ste svjetlo u tunelu!  :Heart: 
*vještičice* bit će sms uskoro, nadam se.  :Love: 
Evo ja se igram sa klincem, nema promjene. Sutra imam kontrolu pa ćemo vidjeti je li sve stalo.
Do sada je sve išlo tako savršeno pa neće valjda sad negdje zaštekati.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Lijepo.
Čitam te i nadam se sličnom scenariju za mjesec dana.
 :Love:

----------


## Elinor

> Lijepo.
> Čitam te i nadam se sličnom scenariju za mjesec dana.


Pa kad smo već jednom rodile na isti dan, zašto ne bi imale isti scenarij i drugi put!   :Wink:

----------


## Ninči

Gledam otkad se nisi javila pa sam išla provjeriti na Čestitarenja  :Grin:  

Kako si nam sad? Je li se išta promjenilo? :D

----------


## Elinor

> Gledam otkad se nisi javila pa sam išla provjeriti na Čestitarenja  
> 
> Kako si nam sad? Je li se išta promjenilo? :D


Ne, sve je mirno; pokoji žešći BH, drugo ništa.  :Cekam: 
Čak me i križa više ne bole. Možda sam se zatvorila!   :Laughing:

----------


## aishwarya

I meni je bilo sve mirno navečer, a do jutra sam imala svoju bebu u naručju   :Heart:  
Sretno ako ipak noćas krene   :Love:

----------


## Ninči

> Možda sam se zatvorila!


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Jedino ako te beba zašila jer ne želi van  :Laughing:  

Ma kad god da rodiš, samo da sve super prođe!  :Love:

----------


## Elinor

> I meni je bilo sve mirno navečer, a do jutra sam imala svoju bebu u naručju   
> Sretno ako ipak noćas krene


  :Heart:

----------


## Tashunica

elinor sretno   :Love:

----------


## kajsa

Sretno   :Heart:  

A beba će izaći kad ona hoće  :Smile: 
Ja sam bila otvorena 5 cm u 36. tjednu, u 38. - 7cm, rodila u 39.

----------


## lucij@

Elinor, ima li šta?

----------


## Elinor

Bilo je po noći dosta sluzavo-krvavog iscjetka i nešto trudića. Sad me opet samo tu i tamo stegne. Idem se spremiti kod dr-a pa ćemo vidjeti.  :Grin:  
Hvala svima na vibricama!  :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Lukina mamma

> Bilo je po noći dosta sluzavo-krvavog iscjetka i nešto trudića. Sad me opet samo tu i tamo stegne. Idem se spremiti kod dr-a pa ćemo vidjeti.  
> Hvala svima na vibricama!


Čekamo lijepe vijesti...  :Smile:

----------


## upornamama

Elinor, sretno!  :Love:

----------


## pomikaki

hehe, super su mi ovi onlajn porodi

Elinor sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

:Cekam:

----------


## Ninči

I ja čekam novosti!  :Cekam:  Nadam se da je muž dobio upute gdje javljati novosti!  :Grin:

----------


## Elinor

> I ja čekam novosti!  Nadam se da je muž dobio upute gdje javljati novosti!


Joj, nije!  :Laughing:  
Dugo sam čekala na pregled i onda odspavala 2h. Nalaz je isti, i dalje smo na 5 cm, plodna voda još nije ni mlječna i ima je dovoljno, ctg i uzv super, bolje ne može. Čekamo prirodno! :D

----------


## sandra23

skakanje na lopti,čučnjevi,pranje kupaone...?pranje poda..?ja sam nakon 2 dana trudova pop...la  :Laughing:   i uzela muža i otišla šetat (uzbrdo-nizbrdo-prema Sljemenu).šetali smo 2 sata-vodenjak mi je pukao tu noć i rodila ujutro.moj problem su bili neregularni trudovi koji su u kretanju bili jaki i na 3min a u mirovanju na 20 min i sl...

----------


## Ninči

OBAVEZNO mužu dati upute!!!   :Taps:  Jer nekako znam da će to kod tebe ići sve nabrzaka pa da nam nećeš stići ni javiti da si krenula  :Grin:  

Ja ne bih ništa posebno radila da to krene...pogotovo što su ti svi nalazi super i imaš vremena koliko trebaš. Samo se odmaraj što više! Znam da je meni najžalije bilo što se nisam dovoljno odmorila prije glavne akcije. A i kako netko reće- što se više opustiš, prije će krenuti (nizak adrenalin-visok oksitocin)  :Smile:

----------


## Baby

potpisujem Ninči!
...i javljaj nam i dalje kako ide, nestrpljivo iščekujem promjene!
 :Kiss:

----------


## Jelka

Hehe Elinor, mi bismo smo sve tebe već da rodiš, ali bebač ima svoj plan.   :Wink:  

A imate li ime?

----------


## spajalica

pratim i ja temu i vidm da je bilana cestitanjima. dakle4 jos nista od cestitke njoj   :Grin:

----------


## Elinor

Ajme, zaključat će mi temu ako uskoro ne rodim!  :Laughing:  
Još jedna mirna noć, al nakon što mi je dr jučer napravio detaljan pregled i dokazao da mojoj mrvici treba još malo brčkanja, opustila sam se skroz. Kad bude-bude.
Mada ponekad pomislim da me *ovca* uklela svojom pričom; prije nje nisam ni znala da je takvo nešto moguće!  :Razz:  
*Jelka* čekamo Evu!  :Heart:

----------


## apricot

ma samo ti polako...

Eva i Oskar, prekrasno   :Heart:

----------


## laumi

Sretno! I mi imamo Evu (koja je tjedan dana mlađa od tvojeg Oskara). I sorry za one košulje, skroz sam ih zaboravila izmjeriti. Kad sam se konačno sjetila, pogledala sam ti ticker i vidjela sam da si već pred porodom pa sam pretpostavila da ti više ne trebaju.

----------


## Frida

Elinor, moja je preporuka maknuti se od kompa, opustiti se, misliti na Evu, očito joj treba još malo vremena  :Love:

----------


## Elinor

> Eva i Oskar, prekrasno


  :Love:   I meni super zvuči!
*laumi* nisu mi trebale jer mi je stalno bilo vruće, i sad sam u kratkim rukavima.  :Grin: 
*Frida* u pravu si, mada nisam puno na kompu al stalno mislim na porod, na sina, kako ishendlati čuvanje, kako će podnijeti razdvojenost, prijevoz ako će trebati po noći itd itd, a na malenu jedva stignem i misliti.   :Sad:   A jučer sam vidjela kako mljacka usnicama i priprema se za cicu!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ninči

Ma ti to mene čekaš pa da idemo zajedno u rodilište  :Laughing:  (jezik pregrizla  jer imam još mjesec-mjesec i pol lufta  :Grin:  ).

A potpuno razumijem tvoje strahove! Ja bih najradije odmah poslije poroda kući svojoj curi  :Sad:

----------


## Smajlić

*Elinor*, jesi još tu?

----------


## Elinor

Jesam, baš friško s pregleda!
Sve je isto osim što nam je vodica postala mliječna. Kaže dr. da sam sada zrela ko kruška ali i dalje čekamo. Ja se osjećam super i imam filing kao da su mi cice prepune mlijeka! :shock:

----------


## anchie76

Svaki drugi dan ides na pregled?   :Smile:

----------


## Smajlić

> Jesam, baš friško s pregleda!
> Sve je isto osim što nam je vodica postala mliječna. Kaže dr. da sam sada zrela ko kruška ali i dalje čekamo. Ja se osjećam super i imam filing kao da su mi cice prepune mlijeka! :shock:


Ajde, bitno da se super osjećaš, samo ostani tak smirena i dobre volje.
Sutra je lijepi dan za roditi.
A i 30. ne bi bio loš...

----------


## spajalica

a mozda djete zeli biti rodjeno na dan stednje   :Grin:

----------


## Ninči

Da otvorimo kladionicu kada će se curetak roditi?  :Laughing:  

Ja tipujem na 1.11.! :D 

Ma nek si ti samo dobro!  :Kiss:

----------


## Elinor

> Svaki drugi dan ides na pregled?


Da.  :/  Nije mi gušt al nisam mislila da će se toliko otegnuti. Jučer mi je dr čak napravio korekciju termina za tjedan dana i sad sam 40+3.
*Ninči, spajalica* ja bih radije na Noć vještica!  :Grin:

----------


## Baby

onda vibramo za noć vještica!!!
 :Laughing:

----------


## Smajlić

> onda vibramo za noć vještica!!!


I ja sam tak nekaj mislila, al nisam htjela napisati, da se ne bi krivo shvatilo  :Wink:  Pa ajde onda, izdrži još 2 dana  :Smile:

----------


## YellowSky

Ja sam skoro 10dana bila otvorena 6cm  :Grin: 
i u bolnici se vodio mini rat oko moje zelje da cekam prirodno  :Grin:  
nisam docekala, kapitulirala sam i bio mi je prokinut vodenjak, bez indukcije, sva gotovo za 2h15min  :Smile:  
a najpozitivnije u celoj prici: kad se mojoj doktorki pojavila sledeca cura sa istim simptomima, i istim zeljama - pustila ju je kuci bez razmisljanja "mozda neces jos da se porodis! imala sam vec jednu kao ti!"  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ivy

elinor, ja sam prenijela 10 dana, znam kako ti je  :Rolling Eyes:   :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

> *Ninči, spajalica* ja bih radije na Noć vještica!


dakle cekas noc 31.10  :Razz: 
dan stednje
noc vjestica

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Svaki drugi dan ides na pregled?  
> 
> 
> Da.  :/  Nije mi gušt al nisam mislila da će se toliko otegnuti. Jučer mi je dr čak napravio korekciju termina za tjedan dana i sad sam 40+3.
> *Ninči, spajalica* ja bih radije na Noć vještica!


Nije ti stvarno lako s tom cijelom famom oko ocekivanog datuma.  Svjesna se ovo moze jos podosta produziti?   :Smile:    Ucini si uslugu i probaj zaobici sve razgovore na tu temu - ukljucujuci i ova navijanja na forumu   :Smile:

----------


## Elinor

> probaj zaobici sve razgovore na tu temu


Kad bih se zatvorila u sobu i pokrila dekom po glavi, možda bi mi takvo što i uspjelo. Jučer sam išla na kavu u kvart i jedno 17 ljudi me zaustavilo da malo poragovara o toj temi!  :Laughing:   Al ne bedira to mene uopće...
However, još smo u simbiozi!   :Grin:

----------


## Ninči

Kad je sljedeći pregled? Ja očekujem da će onda biti barem 7 cm otvorenost :D

----------


## Elinor

*Ninči*, dežurna kao i uvijek!  :Love:  
Bila sam danas; još sam na 5 al cerviks popušta. Prilično je čvrst i glavni krivac zašto još nije krenulo. Ja sam sretna što me nitko ne požuruje, tj, vješto izbjegavam sve one koji bi mogli imati takve ideje (a za većinu njih je 5 cm otvorenosti teška patologija  :/ ).

----------


## Arwen

a ja se mislim di je već na forumu
naime bila sam sigurna da si dosada rodila
mene su zbog 2cm otvorenosti ostavili u bolnici i naravno dobila sam sve šta me gibira;gel,drip ...

baš mi je super jer ti još uvijek šetaš   :Love:

----------


## Ninči

> mene su zbog 2cm otvorenosti ostavili u bolnici i naravno dobila sam sve šta me gibira;gel,drip ...


I mene zbog 4  :Sad:   Samo sam uz to imala i puknut vodenjak. Ali super je što u Vž ne požuruju dok god ne treba!  :Heart:  

Poželim i ja ići u Vž  :Sad:

----------


## Elinor

*Arwen*, 2 cm im je bio jedini argument ili je bilo još nešto u igri?
*Ninči* zar se ti ne spremaš u VŽ?

----------


## krumpiric

zašto. pa ja sam na SD mrtva hladna potpisala da odbijam hospitalizaciju i došla navečer rodit otvorena-skroz. :/

----------


## Arwen

> *Arwen*, 2 cm im je bio jedini argument ili je bilo još nešto u igri?
> *Ninči* zar se ti ne spremaš u VŽ?


meni je otišla i plodna voda ali ipak da imam ovu pamet bi malo
pričekala i malo više šetala barem po hodniku ako ne doma

sretno  :Heart:

----------


## Ninči

> *Ninči* zar se ti ne spremaš u VŽ?


Ma ne idem. Ali već se vidim kako me hvata panika i kako me MM pod prijetnjama smrću hitno vozi u Vž  :Grin:  Zato sam se i raspitivala primaju li rodilje koje im samo banu prvi put na porod  :Smile:

----------


## Elinor

Pa ako ti nije daleko, zašto se ne bi zaletili u Vž? Pogotovo ako ti druge opcije nisu bajne. Jedino ako ne stignete...
I da nisi slučajno rodila prije mene  :Laughing:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Elinor, još uvijek si ovdje?  :Smile:

----------


## Ninči

Nisam  :Laughing:  Šuti, ne žuri mi se  :Grin:  

A Vž. mi nije daleko (u Zg-u sam), ali mislim da bi se drugi šlagirali i na tu udaljenost  :Grin:

----------


## Elinor

> Elinor, još uvijek si ovdje?


tu sam!   :Grin:  
Novost je da mi je potekao kolostrum; možda ga mala namiriši pa odluči izaći na pićence!
*Ninči* pusti druge nek se šlagiravaju koliko hoće. Kad budu oni radjali, neka biraju gdje će.  :Wink:

----------


## Ninči

Ma znam, ali ja nekako uvijek idem linijom manjeg otpora, što naravno samo meni šteti (budala)  :Rolling Eyes:  

A meni nešta curi iz dojki još od 6. mjeseca trudnoće. To mi se nije događalo u prošloj trudnoći :/

----------


## Elinor

Meni nije ništa curilo ni u prošloj ni u ovoj trudnoći, znala sam samo naći malo sasušenog kolostruma. A sada je baš onaj pravi tekući za papanje.  :Mljac:

----------


## Ninči

Zamirisat će on curici, sigurna sam!  :Love:  

Kad je sljedeći pregled? Jesi dala mužu upute gdje postati na forumu?!   :Taps:

----------


## Elinor

Poslije poroda MM neće znati ni gdje se komp upali, ali zadužit ću ja nekog da posta!  :Wink: 
Mene ponekad uhvati trenutak očaja jer ovo iščekivanje već jako teško pada malenom. Koliko god se mi trudimo ponašati normalno i posvećujemo mu se maksimalno, osjeća on neku vibru i sve lošije reagira. Cendrav je, upada u tantrume, noćas je loše spavao; budio se i plakao.  :Sad: 
Sutra se moram javiti dr-u na dežurstvo. Sa svakim pregledom se nadam da slijedećeg neće biti. I saga se nastavlja...  :Coffee:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Ajde, još malo. Ja ti nekako imam dojam da kad se tako otegne beba na kraju samo "iskoči". 
Sretno draga, ugodan i brz porod ti želim i   :Kiss:   za malog braca.

----------


## Smajlić

Samo pitam.... jel ima novosti?  :Wink:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Samo pitam.... jel ima novosti?


I ja... Samo pitam, bez presinga   :Smile:

----------


## Elinor

Cure, nema presinga.  :Love:  
Prošla me žuta minuta, a novosti ima i nema.
Postaje sve zanimljivije. Nakon što sam prije 8 dana otvorila temu misleći da ću garant roditi taj dan   :Laughing:  , veselila sam se što je plodna voda napokon postala zrela, što se moj tvrdoglavi cerviks još malo skratio i najvažnije, što je beba u top formi.
Jučer na pregledu dr. je ostao u čudu kad je opet u vodi našao krpice verniksa, a to upućuje kako bebi ipak još nije vrijeme.  8) 
I tako, ja i dalje laufam 5cm otvorena, na kontrakcije koje me sve češće stežu i ne obraćam pažnju jer si mislim - yeah right.
Ipak, jučer i danas imam obilnu sukrvavu sluz koja može, a i ne mora biti posljedica pregleda.
Ja se zezam da ćemo završiti u udžbenicima i da će se pojava zvati po nama!  :Laughing:

----------


## Ninči

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Nemoj da sad ne povjeruješ kad bude uistinu vrijeme!  :Laughing:   :Kiss:

----------


## aishwarya

:shock: a trebale smo roditi na isti dan   :Laughing:  
glavno da si ti smirena pa kad bude...  :Kiss:

----------


## anatom

Elinor    :Heart:   :Heart:   :heajavascript**:emoticon(' :Heart: ')rt:   :Heart:

----------


## anatom

ok.ovo su trebala biti srceka.

 :Laughing:

----------


## Elinor

> ok.ovo su trebala biti srceka.


  :Laughing:  
Hvala!  :Kiss:

----------


## emarink

Evo još jedne u "istoj-sličnoj" situaciji. Meni je danas točno 41 tjedan trudnoće. Zadnjih deset dana sam svaki drugi dan u bolnici. I kad jučer, kaže dr. da sam 3-4cm otvorena i da ću noćas sigurno dobiti trudove. Veli neka popijem 2-3 litre vode i dođem (ako ne prije) danas u 7h i da danas rađam. Sigurno!!
Napominjem da ctg nije pokazivao nikakve trudove ali na to će dr. "budete vidjeli noćas!"
I naravno, ja doma, pijem vodu ko luda, još jednom pregledam torbe, otpremim kćerkicu baki na spavanje, ali od trudova ni T. Odem na spavanje, dignem se u 5.30h i pripremim se za rodilište iako sam razočarana jer trudova nema a ja ne želim inducirani porod, ježim se od toga. Sve bih dala da me ulove trudovi i da bude sve školski.
Pogleda me ovaj put moj dr. i - nalaz isti, i dalje otvorena 3-4 cm i dalje na ctg nema trudova i pošalju me kući. Kontrola za 2 dana. Ako ne krene samo od sebe, u petak će mi inducirati porod. Jel ima neka mala tajna velikih majstora (osim keksa) da potaknemo mog malog škorpiona da nam dođe??

----------


## kahna

Ima li što novoga ovdje?   :Grin:

----------


## Poslid

Ma bit će to, cure.  :Kiss:  

Samo polako. Znaju djeca kad im je vrijeme.
Još ni jedno nije ostalo unutra  :Grin:

----------


## mikka

nema nam Elinor  :Smile:  

vibram da su vec zajedno i da je sve proslo za 5  :Heart:

----------


## kahna

> nema nam Elinor  
> 
> vibram da su vec zajedno i da je sve proslo za 5


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
pridružujem se

----------


## Baby

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Smajlić

Elinor,   :Heart:  
Jedva čekam lijepe vijesti!

----------


## anjica

> nema nam Elinor  
> 
> vibram da su vec zajedno i da je sve proslo za 5


~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## spajalica

i ja se nadam svako jutro da je na cestitanjima
evo i od mene 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ninči

:D  :D  :D   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## emarink

Ne želim Elinor okupirati topic sa svojim "isto-sličnim"problemima. Nije da netko pita, nije ni bitno, ali ja sam još u kompletu, nažalost i ako potraje još dva dana, onda na indukciju    :Crying or Very sad:  
Prvi porod, isto induciran, u 38. tjednu, i sad će izgleda biti opet...
Jedna je negdje na forumu napisala kako se osječa kao da nije sposobna dobiti trudove i normalno roditi. E, tako se i ja osječam i baš sam tužna zbog toga. 

Elinor, nadam se da je kod tebe sve ok i da se odvija kako treba!

----------


## Ninči

Emarink, zašto indukcija? Ako nema nekog logičnog razloga za indukciju, uvijek možeš odbiti! Što se tiče trudova-oni će doći kad-tad. Ja bih odbila da me žele inducirati samo da me se riješe ili samo zato jer sam prenijela! :/

----------


## kahna

> Emarink, zašto indukcija? Ako nema nekog logičnog razloga za indukciju, uvijek možeš odbiti! Što se tiče trudova-oni će doći kad-tad. Ja bih odbila da me žele inducirati samo da me se riješe ili samo zato jer sam prenijela! :/


Potpis na ovo.
Ma nedaj se ti   :Love:

----------


## emarink

> Emarink, zašto indukcija? Ako nema nekog logičnog razloga za indukciju, uvijek možeš odbiti! Što se tiče trudova-oni će doći kad-tad. Ja bih odbila da me žele inducirati samo da me se riješe ili samo zato jer sam prenijela! :/


Čim sam prošla termin, dr. mi je rekao da se kod njih (sv. Duh) čeka deset dana od termina te ako uzv pokaže da izračunati termin odgovara stupnju razvoja bebe, porod se inducira jer da se nema više što čekati. Meni je u petak 10 dana od termina koji je točno izračunat (datumi su točni) i cijelo vrijeme se poklapa s uzv. 
Reći će da je 41+3 dovoljno zrela trudnoća, da je bebica za sada u redu i da će joj biti bolje vani (manje rizika) nego da ostaje unutra. Ne znam, pitat ću sigurno, ali znaš kako to s doktorima ide. A ni ja se ne bih htjela praviti pametna pa da onda još nešto pođe po zlu.

----------


## zeljka231

Ja sam isto prenijela trudnoću 5 dana, ali dr. Dukić mi je rekao da će porod biti induciran ako prenesem dva tjedna. To je bilo prije godinu dana. Sretno!   :Love:

----------


## vještičica

Danas stigao SMS
Mala Eva nam je stigla danas u 15:35h. :D
teška je 3930g, dugačka 51cm, i sad se mazi sa mamom i siki  :Zaljubljen: 

Čestitamo od  :Heart: , i selimo se na čestitanja OVDJE

----------


## emarink

Bravo za Elinor i njenu kćerkicu. 
Ja upravo pijem čaj od lišća maline   :Smile:  navodno stimulira, bumo vidli...

----------


## Jelka

Držimo fige emarink da bebač odluči sam ranije krenuti.   :Love:  

Elinor   :Love:

----------


## mamamišić

evo i ja se javljam u klub "saga se nastavlja"!!
termin po zm je bio davno 22.10., 
pa po ultrazvuku i 2. i 3. 11. 
jučer mi je promijenjen termin tj. tjedan na 40. no uglavnom bebica je još visoko, krpice ver. se vide i kontrola u subotu, pa dogovor što dalje i kako dalje....
ne znam više kaj da mislim, imala sam faze opuštanja, probali potaknuti trudove na sve "domaće" načine, a sad mi se jednostavno čeka da bebica sama odluči...no vrijeme ide tika taka..za doktore.
a sad me lagano hvata faza očaja. prva trudnoća je završila na indukciji i jedva da smo izvukli živu glavu, nakraju je bio hitan( nakon 8h mrcvarenja) carski,....

drugi porod prekrasno iskustvo..bez dripa, bez lijekova,..na stolčiću.

a sad ...se nadam da ne završim na indukciji jer dolazim u napast platiti si carski rez da se ne bi ponovila priča s prvog poroda.

----------


## Smajlić

mamamišić, ma sve bude ok, evo, javljam se samo kao moralna podrška.
Znam da je lakše reći nego napraviti, ali - probaj se opustiti.
Želim ti još jedan predivan porod!  :Love:

----------


## Jelka

mamamišić i za tebe i tvoju bebicu šaljemo čarobne vibrice!   :Love:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## mamamišić

dal postoji nešto što može kočiti početak trududova???

----------


## Baby

mamamišić, to i mene zanima, obzirom da mi je prvi porod induciran zbog prenešenosti (sličan tvome, da ne idem u detalje), a gin. mi već spominje tu mogućnost i za ovaj... 
 :Sad:

----------


## emarink

Mamamišić, mislim da nervoza i napetost koče hormon oksitocin u posteljici koji potiče trudove pa je zato preporučljivo ne živcirati se i biti što više opuštena. 
I meni je to teško, pogotovo nakon pregleda u ponedjeljak gdje mi je dr. rekao kako sam otvorena i da porod samo što nije započeo, no međutim,   :Cekam:  do dana današnjega još se ništa nije dogodilo. 

Bila sam jutros na kontroli i kako je sve ok, plodna voda, ctg, bebica.. odlučili smo čekati do nedjelje, onda će biti 41+5 pa onda vidjeti što i kako dalje.
To su još tri dana, možda se maleni predomisli i krene.. 
Mamamišić,   :Love:  znam kako ti je.

----------


## mamamišić

*emarink*   :Love:  
ma valjda bude sve ok

----------


## kahna

Žene, za sve grupno
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i da im ponestane dripa   :Mad:

----------


## @n@

Curke, brišite od kompjutera u neku šetnju ili štogod! Mislim da same sebe zakapate, tu strepite i dijelite brige umjesto da se opuuuuuuussssssstiiiiiiiiiiiteeeeeeeeeee!!!

Postoji 'nešto' što sprečava trudove, jer bih inače ja otvorena 5-6 prstiju s trudovima na 8 minuta rodila tamo negdje putem za Rijeku.   :Laughing:  
Ovako mi je sve krenulo kad sam konačno stigla pred rodilište i rekla: Hvala ti, Bože, sad možemo. 

Drž'te se, curke! Želim vam sve, sve najbolje i da bude kako si želite!  :Love:

----------


## Baby

:Love:

----------


## Elinor

Drage moje, mi smo se danas vratile iz rodilišta! :D 
Nismo dočekali prirodan početak trudova, ali vjerovala sam dr-u da će prokidanje vodenjaka biti dovoljno da se porodim "ko violina" i da nikakve druge intervencije neće trebati.
I tako je i bilo. Prokinuli vodenjak u 8.45, trudove dobila u 10h, vrlo brzo se otvorila do 9 cm, ali beba je bila velika i trebalo joj je malo duže da se spusti.
Izgon je bio veličanstven, prekrasan, moćan. Beba od 3930g i 51cm, ja sitna (40-tak kila kad nisam trudna  :Grin: ), prošla bez ogrebotine. Niti jednu iglu mi nisu zaboli niti sam popucala; primalja me pustila da sve radim sama, prema vlastitom instinktu. 
Na otpusnom pismu mi piše ružna dijagnoa "partus inductus programatus"  :Rolling Eyes:   ali za mene je ovo bio prekrasan porod. 
Kad se Eva nije dala van pa smo je morali deložirati.  :Laughing:  
*Mamamišić, emarink*, drž'te se! Sve još može biti savršeno.  :Love:  
Svima hvala na vibricama, mislila sam na vas!  :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> Drage moje, mi smo se danas vratile iz rodilišta! :D 
> Nismo dočekali prirodan početak trudova, ali vjerovala sam dr-u da će prokidanje vodenjaka biti dovoljno da se porodim "ko violina" i da nikakve druge intervencije neće trebati.
> I tako je i bilo. Prokinuli vodenjak u 8.45, trudove dobila u 10h, vrlo brzo se otvorila do 9 cm, ali beba je bila velika i trebalo joj je malo duže da se spusti.
> Izgon je bio veličanstven, prekrasan, moćan. Beba od 3930g i 51cm, ja sitna (40-tak kila kad nisam trudna ), prošla bez ogrebotine. Niti jednu iglu mi nisu zaboli niti sam popucala; primalja me pustila da sve radim sama, prema vlastitom instinktu. 
> Na otpusnom pismu mi piše ružna dijagnoa "partus inductus programatus"   ali za mene je ovo bio prekrasan porod. 
> Kad se Eva nije dala van pa smo je morali deložirati.  
> *Mamamišić, emarink*, drž'te se! Sve još može biti savršeno.  
> Svima hvala na vibricama, mislila sam na vas!



Krasno, nije ni moglo biti drugačije kad je ovdje toliko ljudi navijalo za vas.  :Heart:

----------


## Smajlić

Elinor, prekrasno!!!!!
Jako mi je drago! :D

----------


## Ninči

:D  :D  :D Ma najbitnije je da je sve tako lijepo prošlo!  :Heart:  

Uživajte sada vas četvero!  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Baby

Elinor, baš mi je drago!  :D

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Čestitam i ovdje i jako mi je drago da je sve dobro prošlo.
Uživaj sa svojim malenima   :Kiss:

----------


## emarink

Evo samo da prijavimo i naš inducirani porod sa 41+6. Ali, bez obzira koliko to nismo htjeli smo zadovoljni jer je malac ok i sve je prošlo super. Gabariti su nam 3620 i 56cm.  Mamin mali dugonja   :Smile:  

Mamamišić, kako je s vama??

----------


## Poslid

> dal postoji nešto što može kočiti početak trududova???


Može itekako.

Strah od poroda, ili bilo koji strah koji podsvjesno postoji (mnoge žene se podsvjesno boje smrti, da će im biti isto kao njihovim majkama koje su imale neke traume, strah od "prostiranja" svoje intime...)


U ovakvim slučajevima, dobro je preispitati svoje osjećaje, razriješiti nedorečene i nedovršene poslove i razgovore, otvoriti se nekome....

A možda samo bebi još nije vrijeme. Ne zaboravite da normalna trudnoća traje između 38 i 42 tjedna.

----------


## srecica

Potpisujem Poslid i dodajem jedan post Fidji sa drugog topica




> Visoki adrenalin znači niski oksitocin!!!
> Probaj se smiriti, jako pomažu repetitivne radnje poput štrikanja, heklanja...
> Ako to ne dolazi u obzir čitaj, meditiraj, šetaj, bojaj dječje bojanke posudi koju komediju u videoteci...
> 
> Ako se nečega bojiš probaj definirati koji je to strah koji te koči. Napiši ga na papir. Zatim ga probaj sagledati sa svih straha. Što bi bilo kad bi bilo, kako bi reagirala, kako bi ti obitelj reagirala....Suoči se s njim i porobaj ga nadvladati ili pričaj s nekim o tome.
> 
> Onda zgužvaj papir ili ga ritualno zapali.   
> 
> Popričaj s bebom, reci joj da si spremna, da nek slobodno dođe, da je čekate i volite...
> ...


Znam dvije trudnice koje su rodile u zadnjih mjesec dana koje su podsvjesno kocile pocetak poroda zbog situacije koja ih je okruzivala ... kad su se konacno opustile i prepustile porod je krenuo sam od sebe.

----------


## Ninči

Kod mene se izgleda ponavlja Elinorina priča  :Love:  

U petak sam bila na pregledu- ni mrvicu otvorena, ni traga trudovima. Tako nekako u petak počinje mi izlaziti i sluzni čep. Sluzi kao u priči...prvo žućkasta pa sve tamnija. Čak bih je mogla usporediti i sa bojom sukrvice. Evo i danas mi cijeli dan izlazi puno takve sluzi. 
U nedjelju odem na pregled- ctg pokazuje trudove (koje do tad nisam osjetila). Ti bezbolni trudovi su me otvorili 2 cm. Kaže dr. "Ma mi se vidimo još danas!". Ako ne, u utorak na pregled. 
Još sam kod kuće  :Grin:  

One jučerašnje trudove sam počela osjećati tijekom dana...kao totalno bezbolne kontrakcije. Noćas sam čak i lijepo odspavala. Jutros se probudim- opet kontrakcije, ovaj put bolnije nego jučer, ali sasvim su super za podnijeti. Ne znam na koju foru, ali više me bole dok ležim nego kad sjedim ili hodam. Kako se bliži večer i meni kontrakcije postaju malo bolnije.
Pod tušem su mi kontrakcije još bolnije, ali kraće traju nego kad nisam pod tušem. Tko će ga sad znati :/ 

Do sad nisam nikako mjerila razmak između trudova jer su očito bili nepravilnog razmaka. Mogla bih se i zeznuti čekajući bolnije trudove  :Grin:  
Ono što me najviše zbunjuje, a što nisam osjetila u prošloj trudnoći je to da pri svakom trudu danas osjetim pritisak na debelo crijevo. Možda zato što mi je beba dosta nisko dolje? Nemam pojma :/ 

Uglavnom, čekam razvoj događaja tijekom večeri. Mislim da se planiram i večeras naspavati, a sutra onda na pregled  :Grin: 
A možda rodim i kod kuće  :Laughing:

----------


## Smajlić

Ninči,   :Love:  , da sve bude kako želiš!

----------


## anjica

> Ninči,   , da sve bude kako želiš!


x

----------


## Ninči

Hvala cure!  :Love:  

Ovaj put vjerujem da sam tvrđi orah i da ću se boriti malo za svoju bebu i sebe  :Smile:

----------


## Irchi

Ninči  :D ! 
Sad ćeš, samo što nisi! Da ti pošaljem jedan   :Love:   dok forum radi. 
I sretno, javi se s lijepim vijestima.  :Heart:

----------


## Ninči

Hvala, Irchi  :Love:   :Heart:  

Ma čisto sumnjam da ću do ujutro roditi  :Smile:  Nekako se sutra nadam tom pregledu i da će mi reći da sam otvorena jedno 5 cm i da mogu kući  :Grin:

----------


## Ninči

Moj sluzavi iscjedak koji je do sad bio žut- dobio i svježe krvi u sebi. Pa sad nemam pojma šta da radim. Ako nazovem rodilište, reći će mi da dođem, a ne ide mi se ako je ovo normalno  :Sad:  Zna li netko što mi je činiti?

----------


## mikka

Ninči, jesi jos tu?

----------


## Elinor

*Ninči* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se ponovi i moj happy end i da zagrliš svoju bebu u velikom stilu!   :Love: 
Javi nam se!

----------


## kole

Ninci je rodila velikog deckica :D

----------


## Elinor

> Ninci je rodila velikog deckica :D


 :D Čestitam!  :Heart:

----------


## mikka

hura! :D

jel netko tko zna detalje otvorio cestitarski topik?

----------


## BebaBeba

Onaj post od Fidji je jednostavno predobar   :Heart:  

Isto je bilo meni, tek kad sam se opustila i prestala brinut i pocela jedva cekat da vidim svoju princezicu sve je krenulo svojim tokom i proslo jednostavno savrseno!

----------


## Lukina mamma

Čestitam, *Ninchi*! :D

----------


## colly

evo i ja danas bila na pregledu, otvorena 5 cm. Doticni me htio poslat u radjaonu ali sam odbila, malo je bio ljut na Rode  :Laughing:  
uglavnom rekao je da cu se ionako porodit za dva sata, odnosno danas popodne ali eto mi smo jos uvijek u jednom komadu  :Grin:  
kontrakcije imam,ali nisu nista posebno bolnije nego proslih dana,ako bude sve ok, prekosutra opet na pregled...

----------


## Elinor

> malo je bio ljut na Rode


I meni je dr. na prvom porodu spominjao Rode!  :Laughing: 
Rode se otvaraju 5 cm dok trepnu!   :Trep trep:

----------

